# 'Survival Bag' ~ what would you put into it?



## PaddyBloggit (28 Aug 2011)

When you're in a queue, waiting for the train, on the train etc.

*To start off:*


A backpack to put everything into!
A netbook with Internet connection
A good book or even better an e-reader
A notebook and pen
A few quiz books

Care to add to the list?


----------



## Thirsty (28 Aug 2011)

Water bottle or flask of coffee (depends on time of year!)
polo mints
phone
diary & notebook


----------



## Complainer (29 Aug 2011)

iPod and phone


----------



## horusd (29 Aug 2011)

My Daniel O'Donnell CD collection. Precious.


----------



## Mpsox (29 Aug 2011)

A good book, a couple of magazines, especially if it's a new book that I'm starting off in case it's not very good, the paper and a pen, packet of sweeties and a bottle of water and a music player +headphones. And if it is the train, a good jumper in case the heating is broken


----------



## Maximus152 (30 Aug 2011)

Shakira, wine (perhaps red) some after shave.......suasages and a lighter.


----------



## Pique318 (30 Aug 2011)

Ahh yes, Shakira. Pique's girlfriend.

No, not me, the other, less talented and slightly uglier Pique.


----------



## Firefly (30 Aug 2011)

Maximus152 said:


> *Shakira*, wine (perhaps red) some after shave.......suasages and a lighter.



Big bag


----------



## Marion (30 Aug 2011)

I can't say that I am familiar with suasages but no doubt they are a Cork delicacy

Marion

Nobody mentioned chocolate, so I will.


----------



## Purple (30 Aug 2011)

Maximus152 said:


> Shakira, wine (perhaps red) some after shave.......suasages and a lighter.



If you had that with you why on earth would you be getting onto a train?


----------



## Vanilla (30 Aug 2011)

Coffee, chocolate, newspaper and mp3/ ipod. High heels, trench coat, umbrella and laser. What else could a woman need?


----------



## Pique318 (30 Aug 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Coffee, chocolate, newspaper and mp3/ ipod. High heels, trench coat, umbrella and laser. What else could a woman need?


 Dear god woman...what are you going to do with a laser ???


----------



## Maximus152 (30 Aug 2011)

Well Marion..you can have the Suas sages.... I will keep the rest.... now where did I put my dictionary.


----------



## Maximus152 (30 Aug 2011)

Purple, why would I get on the train.... I have no idea, but its my bag, and my train..... and ... and ...I will have 10 more reasons is 20 minutes.

Maximus
because Im worth it


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Aug 2011)

Vanilla said:


> What else could a woman need?



GHD hair straightener 



Pique318 said:


> Dear god woman...what are you going to do with a laser ???



Why spend *her husband's money*, of course


----------



## Firefly (31 Aug 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Coffee, chocolate, newspaper and mp3/ ipod. *High heels, trench coat, umbrella and laser*. What else could a woman need?



Photo please


----------



## Mongola (31 Aug 2011)

A Mary Higgins Clark book, scrabble (so that I can beg strangers to play a game with me!), water & an Ipod (full of Jean Jacques Goldman songs & Johnny Hallyday)


----------



## Maximus152 (31 Aug 2011)

A packet of Wherthers original (a packet incase I like to share with my co-passenger) a state of the art technical device where upon I could get WIFI( its tinternet with out a cable) to purusal you tube. One Choc twirl, Im sure the co-passenger who enjoyed the wheters would perhaps be partial to sharing that 2.... I am such a caring soul, modest 2.

Maximus
take 2 between meals.


----------



## ninsaga (31 Aug 2011)

Rachel Allen (for cooking survival & other fun stuff!!)


----------



## PaddyBloggit (31 Aug 2011)

Another possible item for the survival bag:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ival--twin-screen-tablet-opens-like-book.html


----------



## Firefly (1 Sep 2011)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Another possible item for the survival bag:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ival--twin-screen-tablet-opens-like-book.html



That's the dumbest thing I've seen in a lontime! 2 small screens - you can only read one at any one time so why not just 1 small screen with a protective cover? (It's a bit different with "real" books as printing on both sides make sense).


----------

